# Bedienung vom Bett aus



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

Hallöle Leute 

Kleine Frage meinerseits, und die ist einfach genial! Wir Gamer sind von naturaus ja ziemlich faul. Deswegen dachte ich mir ich will den PC vom Bett aus benutzen.
Was heisst das Konkret? Ich liegsitze (neu erfunden das Wort) im Bett und am Fuße meines Bettes ist mein Fernseher an welchen der PC angeschlossen ist! Das setzt vorraus das die Peripherie kabellos ist! Aber im Bett hat man ja keine gleichmäßig flache jedoch gleichzeitig glatte und feste stelle wie an einem Schreibtisch! Daher kommt die Frage auf: Gibt es sowas wie ein Desk fürs Bett? Sodass solche faulen Menschen wie ich die 8 Stunden arbeiten, danach zum Aikido gehen einfach mal auch abschalten können ?

Also ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.. sowas wie ein Frühstückstisch im Bett nur mir Maus und Tastatur draf und am besten verstellbar! Gibt es sowas?

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt kein neuen Trend entfacht sodass wir Nerds jetzt auch noch fauler werden als wir so schon sind 
In diesem Sinne


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Da ich auch ab und zu mal vom Bett aus zocke, habe ich mir einen Hocker in der Höhe meines Bettes für die Maus besorgt. Für die Tastatur brauchst du einfach nur auf der linken Seite genug Platz. Hast du schon probiert ein Serviertablett zu benutzen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Die Idee mit dem Serviertablett http://www.amazon.de/KNIETABLETT-SERVIERTISCH-SERVIERTABLETT-BETTTABLETT-h%C3%B6henverstellbar/dp/B001TH2RIG ist prima


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

Ja habe ich mir schon gedacht, ABER ich denke die Kanten sind sicherlich sehr unbequem! Außerdem will man doch auch mal sich bewegen deswegen sage ich ja es sollte verstellbar sein  ein wenig angewinkelt zum Benutzer hin wäre auch nicht verkehrt. 
Ich bin ziemlich hibbelig, ich brauche viel Bewegung! Wenn das Ding dann nicht verstellen lässt, oder aber ich in einer verkrampften Form mit wenig Platz BF3 zocken muss bringt es nicht viel

Ich hoffe du weist was ich meine

Gruß


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

...Spezialanfertigung


----------



## Sanger (29. Juni 2011)

Meinst du sowas in der Art ?
http://www.amazon.de/Laptop-Noteboo...STI2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1309338302&sr=8-3


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...Spezialanfertigung


 
Dann kann ich es mir auch selbst zusammenbauen mit Vati.. aber keine lust drauf! 
Hat denn bisher niemand daran gedacht? Habe ich eine Marktnische entdeckt? ALTA WENN JEMAND DIE IDEE MIR KLAUT DANN ..... 
ich sollte ein Copyright anlegen 

Sonst jemand Ideen?

Gruß


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Nee, er meint sowas: http://www.amazon.de/Betttisch-Klapptisch-Pflegetisch-Beistelltisch-FBT07-Braun/dp/B001O1QT04
Und was für die Maus: http://www.jako-o.de/shop/-/group/1...=zanox&ns_linkname=prodlist_0x0_text&ns_fee=1

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0027BXJOY/...6&creativeASIN=B0027BXJOY&tag=twenga049047-21


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

Sanger schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas in der Art ?
> http://www.amazon.de/Laptop-Noteboo...STI2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1309338302&sr=8-3


 
Ja man genau sowas! Du bist mein HELD! Nur noch in der höhe verstellbar und ein wenig mehr Platz!


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Nee, er meint sowas: http://www.amazon.de/Betttisch-Klapptisch-Pflegetisch-Beistelltisch-FBT07-Braun/dp/B001O1QT04


 
Ne ne das was Sanger sagt ist genau die Art von "Ding" das ich suche


//EDIT: Sorry für Doppelpost, war in Extase


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Für ne Tastatur ist da aber kein platz, wenn da nur Peripherie genutzt wird.


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Für ne Tastatur ist da aber kein platz, wenn da nur Peripherie genutzt wird.


 
Na ich sag ja, irgendjemand muss diese Idee doch schon gehabt haben! Nur für Peripherie!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Wat det nich' allet jibt, wieda wat jelernt 
Gute Sache. Wenn ich im Büro mal wieder Überstunden schiebe und mein Feldbett aufschlage...


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Dann wirst du nicht um einen Beistell/Pflegetisch drumherum kommen, da hast auch genug Platz für deine Tasta und Maus.


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wat det nich' allet jibt, wieda wat jelernt
> Gute Sache. Wenn ich im Büro mal wieder Überstunden schiebe und mein Feldbett aufschlage...


 
Genial oder? 



> Dann wirst du nicht um einen Beistell/Pflegetisch drumherum kommen, da hast auch genug Platz für deine Tasta und Maus.



Manno! Irgendwer musst doch auch so ein faules Stück sein wie ich es bin und diese Idee in die Tat umgesetzt haben!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> ...Beistell/Pflegetisch...


_*Yes*_ Jetzt weiß ich, was ich mir neben Schnabeltasse und "Ente" zulegen werde, wenn ich _sehr_ alt und klapprig bin  Mit neunzig noch fleißig fraggen  Dann brauche ich "nur" noch eine "Einstiegshilfe" für mein Fanatec Gameshop


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Ich bastel derzeit an einer schwenkbaren Wandhalterung extra für die Tastatur. Damit's nicht so groß wird, werd ich die Razer Marauder nehmen. Da ich ja im liegen zocken will, muss ich mir noch eine Halterung für Monitor/TV aussuchen, wahrscheinlich eine Deckenhalterung oder so.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (29. Juni 2011)

Du brauchst kein extra Zubehör um vom Bett aus zu zocken. Ich hatte vor 2 Monaten nen Kreuzbandriss und habs im Sitzen nicht vorm PC ausgehalten. Also ab aufs Bett und wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat merkt man kaum nen Unterschied.
Mit meiner billigen Trust Laser-Funkmaus hat die Matratze als Unterlage gereicht um genau zu arbeiten. Mittlerweile nutze ich eine Logitech G500 die aber mit der Matratze nicht so gut zurecht kommt... also muss ich da auf ein Plastik-Mauspad zurückgreifen.
Mit der Tastatur braucht man ein wenig länger um sich dran zu gewöhnen dass sie auf den Beinen recht wackelig aufliegt aber das geht auch fix und mir persönlich reicht auch die Performance beim Zocken vollkommen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Gut, mit der Tasta kann ich auch waagerecht zocken (45° nach links gedreht), ich komm halt bloß nicht an alle Tasten.^^ Mit einem kleinen klapphocker, kannst du auch ohne Mauspad zocken. Bei mir ist die runde Sitzfläche aus glattem Holz.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Damit's nicht so groß wird, werd ich die Razer Marauder nehmen.


 Also dem Razer-Tastenbrett kann ich _nicht_ ungeingeschränkt zustimmen. Eher empfehle ich _diese_ hier: Deck Keyboards
Ein Zehnerblock zum daddeln braucht man nicht wirklich, oder


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hab die Handbremse auf der 0.


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich hab die Handbremse auf der 0.


 
Alta hol dir ein Scheiß 360 Pad xD

//EDIT: Man dann benutze ich halt mein scheiß MacBook im Bett und den Rechner am Tisch.. kennt jemand einen ÜBERAUS bequemen Chefsessel?


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Mir kommt kein Gamepad in's Haus!!!!! 
Dann fresse ich lieber mein Wlan-Kabel^^.
Chefsessel Test


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Mir kommt kein Gamepad in's Haus!!!!!
> Dann fresse ich lieber mein Wlan-Kabel^^.
> Chefsessel Test


 
Ich als Konsolero sage ihr PC'ler habt Schichtprobleme! Bei euch gibt es eine 10 Klassen Gesellschaft mit sehr leistungsfähigen Bürgern bis sehr ineffizienten Bürgern! Schämt euch! 
Warum kein Pad? Ist doch viel angenehmer..


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Ich kann mit Gamepads nicht umgehen, koordinationsschwierigkeiten machen es mir nicht leichter. Das ist wie als würdest du einem Baby ein Laptop hin stellen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Chefsessel Test


 Wie jetzt, im Lotto gewonnen  Also ich fletze mich @home recht gemütlich auf'n Suchergebnisse - IKEA (schwarz)


> Ich hab die Handbremse auf der 0.


Alter Schalter-Verwalter, ey neee   Du zockst doch nicht _Renn_spiele mit einer Tastatur  Wenn denn, dann empfehle ich ausdrücklich ein Lenkrad, welches aber an Deine geplante Senioren-Bett-Beistellgarintur schwer zu befestigen sein dürfte  Auch als überzeugter PC-Zocker rate ich zu einem Gamepad. Anfangs hatte ich auch Schwierigkeiten mit der Eingewöhnung (Koordination), aber mit der Zeit geht's dann doch  In der brandneuen GameStar werden die Gamepads *Razer Onza Tournament Edition* / *XBox 360 Wireless Controller* / *Logitech Wireless Gamepad F710* getestet. Sicherlich bald auch online unter GameStar.de: Tests, Previews, Videos, News, Spieletipps, Cheats und Downloads für PC-Spiele. nachzulesen.
Zur Eingewöhnung in Sachen Gamepad und Rennspiele habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Split/Second | When Speed is Not Enough... gemacht. Ein guter Arcade Fun-Racer mit hohen Unterhaltungsfaktor. Hernach kannst Du Dich, bei Interesse, an "Simulationsschwergewichte" () wie Shift 2 | Need for Speed Racing Game heranwagen 
Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hab's versucht mit Gamepad, und bin kläglich gescheitert. Mit Pfeiltasten komme ich viel viel besser klar. Ich zocke Dirt 3 und Shift 2 nur mit Tastatur. 
Mir sind die Gamepads zu ungenau.
Ein Lenkrad habe ich noch nicht benutzt, müsste ich mal probieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Rennspiele <-> Tastatursteuerung: _Brrrr_... 

Rennspiele <-> Steuerung mit Lenkrad + Pedale: _Jaaaa_... 

Wenn schon, denn schon, gleich was Richtiges:
FANATEC
Ich nenne ein Porsche 911 GT3 RS Lenkrad (V 2) + ClubSport Pedalen mein Eigen. Ultimativer ist nur das Zeugs von FREX GP International


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Ich zock zu wenig, da lohnt sich sowas kaum. Ich schaue mir Reportagen im Bett und Filme.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Hm. Fauler Sack  Neee, im Ernst: Ich halte das halbwegs vernünftige Daddeln eines Rennspieles, gleichwohl welches, mit 'ner Tastatur für  Versuch's mal mit 'nem Gamepad. Wirst bald merken, dat jeht... Bei 'ner Tastatur gibt's nur "1" oder "0": Vollgas/-bremsen oder eben  nicht. Nee, nee


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Juni 2011)

Ich müsste irgendwo noch nen Joystick rum liegen haben^^.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Sowas: SPEEDLINK: Gamecontroller und Peripherie für Computer und Spielekonsolen 
Ich habe die guten, alten Compi's in _allen_ Variationen, den güldenen _natürlich_ auch- orginalverpackt im Regal


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

Also, ich würde mal sagen ich will die G27!
Dat Porsche Dingsbums da ist zu teuer..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Na, drei Mal darfst Du raten, warum die Fanatec's "etwas" mehr kosten... Allein der Alcantara Lenkradbezug...
Neee, _Deine_ Entscheidung! Fast _jedes_ Lenkrad ist besser, als Rennspiele mit der Tastatur zu daddeln!


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

Na ja ich möchte gutes FF haben, ich glaube ja schon das die Porsche Dingens da besser sind, aber P/L ist die G27 nicht zu toppen oder?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Andersherum sind die Fanatec's in Sachen Preis-/Leisstungsverhältnis nicht zu toppen. Für mich Simracer's high_est_ End  Ich möchte überhaupt kein anderes Lenkrad mehr haben. Auch die Konfigurierbarkeit (im Lenkrad selber!) in Version 2 der Zockerkurbel sucht ihresgleichen...


----------



## Manicmanuel (29. Juni 2011)

Hab da mal was gefunden... dort wird zwar nur ne anleitung bei ebay verkauft aber das prinzip ist net schlecht und vorallem modular.

Logitech Thrustmaster Saitek Stand Ace Combat HAWX 2 | eBay


Vielleicht bauste ja sowas selber..... die Materialkosten dürften dich nicht auffressen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

...krass  Aus Heizungsrohren zusammengelötet. Tja, _selbst_ ist der Mann


----------



## Manicmanuel (29. Juni 2011)

Das was er da hat sind aber Kunststoffleitungen wie man sie in jedem Baumarkt findet.. alles ist nur gesteckt und zerlegbar. Passt also auch in ne Sporttasche. 

Die Materialkosten beziffert er mit 35 $.


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Andersherum sind die Fanatec's in Sachen Preis-/Leisstungsverhältnis nicht zu toppen. Für mich Simracer's high_est_ End  Ich möchte überhaupt kein anderes Lenkrad mehr haben. Auch die Konfigurierbarkeit (im Lenkrad selber!) in Version 2 der Zockerkurbel sucht ihresgleichen...


 
Wieviel Gulden hast du bezahlt.. und welchen von den FANATEC Wheels hast du denn?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Neben dem RennSportCockpit nenne ich das Porsche 911 GT3 RS (V 2) + ClubSportPedalen mein Eigen. Hab' über die Jahre an Lenkrädern so einiges zwischen die Finger bekommen, was besseres als die Fanatec's (noch) nicht. Nach Version 1 der Zockerkurbel war die logische Schlußfolgerung Version 2 zu kaufen. Was das Teil alles kann? -> http://www.fanatec.de/html/index.php?id=3116〈=en (Manual)
Über Geld möchte ich hier nicht so offen reden  Ja, die Teile kosten ihr Geld, dafür bekommt man auch was  Sieh' einfach selber nach: Fanatec Gameshop


----------



## Manicmanuel (29. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem lieben Geld bei den feinen Steuerungen kenn ich nur zu gut ...

Thrustmaster - HOTAS WARTHOG

und da sind noch nichtmal Pedale dabei die musst ich extra kaufen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

Jup, auch 'nen feines Teil 
Habe 'ne lange Weile darauf "gestrickt", dafür aber auch unbezahlbares erhalten: Ultimativen Spielspaß


----------



## Manicmanuel (29. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, der Spielspaß der durch hochwertige Peripherie entsteht ist mit billiger Ausrüstung einfach nicht zu erreichen.

Wobei ich für die ein oder andere kurze "Flugstunde" auch mal den Logitech Freedom 2.4 nehm...der hat keine störenden Kabel, auf der Couch flezen und am Beamer ein paar Runden drehen ist ja auch mal gemütlich 

HAtte vor langer Zeit auch mal ein Fanatec Lenkrad für die PS 2 und war auch damit sehr zufrieden.

Wobei ich bisher nichts derart (nicht nur auf den ersten Blick) beeindruckend geniales gesehen hab wie den HOTAS WARTHOG.... das Ding ist einfach der Hammer


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2011)

@*Manicmanuel*: 
Du "fliegst" auf Deine Hotas Warthog, ich "dreh' frei" bei meinem virtuellem Racing Equipment 
Also Leute, bloß nicht am falschen Ende sparen!


----------



## oGuzee (29. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> h: Fanatec Gameshop


 
Fanatec Gameshop - Ich hoffe der hat schon Wippen
Fanatec Gameshop - Ich hoffe die rutschen nicht
Fanatec Gameshop - Ich hoffe das ist eine richtige Handschaltung und keine Triptronic

Und schon bin ich gut dabei? Also für den Einsteiger in Punkto Lenkräder.. rFactor 2, GT5, F1 2010/11, Shift2


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

*@oGuzee:*
1. Beim "Porsche 911 Carrera Wheel" bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob serienmäßig die Paddles dran sind. Im Paket ist ja bereits die "6+1 Speed Gangschaltung" mit enthalten. Einfach den Support mal anmailen, ich habe mir (extra) die Paddles "Clubsport Shifter Paddles CARBON für Porsche Lenkräder" geleistet- _cool_!
2. Das hängt vom Fußbodenbelag ab. Im Zweifelsfall die "Steel plate für Standardpedale" mitbestellen.
3.  Die Schaltung ist doch Paket mit dem Lenkrad bereits enthalten, siehe erstgenannter Punkt. Es handelt sich um zwei Schalthebel, einer sequentiell, einer 6-Gang + Rückwärtsgang. Im Laufe dieses Jahres kommen eine Handbremse und der ClubSport Shifter auf dem Markt- ich bin gespannt! -> Fanatec Formula One Wheel Revealed – Video » VirtualR – Sim Racing News
Ist in Bezug auf das ursprüngliche Thema dieses Threads aber alles total


----------



## oGuzee (30. Juni 2011)

> Die Schaltung ist doch Paket mit dem Lenkrad bereits enthalten, siehe  erstgenannter Punkt. Es handelt sich um zwei Schalthebel, einer  sequentiell, einer 6-Gang + Rückwärtsgang



Und das Ding erkennt es wenn ich z.B. bei GT5 vom 6. in den 3. Gang schalte? Oder macht er das sequenziell runterschalten..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

...öhm, ich spiele nicht GT5. Sammele mal Deine Fragen und schreibe den Fanatec-Support an:
http://fanatec.de/html/index.php?id=330〈=de
bzw.
e-support@fanatec.com


----------



## oGuzee (30. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ...öhm, ich spiele nicht GT5. Sammele mal Deine Fragen und schreibe den Fanatec-Support an:
> http://fanatec.de/html/index.php?id=330〈=de
> bzw.
> e-support@fanatec.com


 
Gesagt, getan.. der Support hat aber erst ab 14:00 Uhr auf, faule Säcke!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

_Gleich_ Mail schreiben, eine Antwort kommt in der Regel recht schnell.


----------



## oGuzee (30. Juni 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> _Gleich_ Mail schreiben, eine Antwort kommt in der Regel recht schnell.


 
Ich habe mit dem Support telefoniert, krass nett! Ja das mit GT5 geht ziehmlich gut, ich wollte mir eigentlich das Einsteigerlenkrad holen, er meinte lieber GT2, das ist besser mit Clubsport!

Ich habe ihn gefragt ob die Kupplung mit einem Schleifpunkt ist, er meinte nein! ABER: Es kommen bald Kupplungen mit einem Schleifpunkt! Wuhuuuuuuuu, und dann werde ich zugreifen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juni 2011)

Na dann, sieh' zu und wenn denn dann, _viel Spaß_!


----------



## oGuzee (1. Juli 2011)

Ach so kurzes Update noch: 

Wollte wissen ob es bei den Clupsport Pedalen einen Schleifpunkt gibt, er meinte nein ABER warten soll ich noch, denn es kommt bald eins mit einem Schleifpunkt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2011)

Hm, gute Frage. Also ich nutze die sequentielle Schaltung, wobei die Kupplung nicht gebraucht wird. Wenn beim Check der Funktionalität im Treiber das Kupplungspedal betätigt wird, verändert sich der Statusbalken analog zum betätigten Pedalweg. Vielleicht hängt es auch vom Spiel ab, wie es sich mit dem Schleifpunkt verhält. Die Kupplung _ohne_ Schleifpunkt, das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen... Aber ich möchte die verbindliche Auskunft des Fanatec-Supports nicht infrage stellen.
Hast Du Dir das Video angesehen, da werden auch die neuen Pedalen von Fanatec vorgestellt.


----------



## abnorm (15. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen, ich weiss ist zwar was lange her aber passt denk ich gut... Hat jemand schon mal diesen couchmaster als Lösung probiert?? Such eigentlich was für meine Couch oder auch mein Bett - an der Couch zum arbeiten und am Bett zum zocken...


----------



## abnorm (15. Mai 2012)

meine das teil auf der seite nerdytec.com


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Mai 2012)

*WTF ?!*  Wat det nich allet jibt.


----------



## abnorm (16. Mai 2012)

Jo ich peil das nur nicht ganz... Ist das nur für Kabel-Peripherie oder auch kabellos? Vor allem wo kann man des bestellen und was soll es kosten??    Um so länger ich es mir anschaue um so geiler stell ich es mir vor...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Mai 2012)

abnorm schrieb:


> Um so länger ich es mir anschaue um so geiler stell ich es mir vor...


 Ist ja echt _abnorm_(_al_).


----------



## abnorm (27. September 2012)

so also wo man den kaufen kann weiss ich jetzt und ich werde den mit Kabel benutzen da mein Compi neben der Glotze steht. Werde den Couchmaster aber auch mal auf dem Bett probieren und berichten


----------



## abnorm (10. Oktober 2012)

geil hab grad gesehen dass die bei nerdytec jetzt auch ne basic version vom couchmaster anbieten! und ich hab grad die premium bekommen son scheiss...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Oktober 2012)

abnorm schrieb:


> ...und ich hab grad die premium bekommen son scheiss...


  Tja, blond gejoggt (dumm gelaufen).


----------



## abnorm (16. Oktober 2012)

oder auch nicht  konnte das Kabel und den Hub doch gut gebrauchen und  für den zwani mehr passte das schon. Ist übrigens nice das Teil, zwar  kein echtes Leder macht sich aber auf meiner schwarzen Couch ganz gut...  Und meine Kumpels schauen richtig blöd aus der Wäschen wenn sie  reinkommen und mich dran spielen sehen   wollen demnächst wenn die auch einen Couchmaster haben ein Turnier jeder an seinem wagen  hat schon was das Teil  danke nerdytek!


----------



## abnorm (17. Oktober 2012)

hab ihn jetzt auch auf dem Bett probiert mit meinem Laptop. Ging super, zweites Kissen Laptop drauf und gemütlich vom Bett aus worken... Mein 17" passte genau drauf, leider aber nur ohne die schmucken Kissen. Aber egal kann nit alles haben


----------



## G-Spot (9. November 2012)

habs nun auch seit knapp einer woche hier stehen, auch die premium version in rot/schwarz und bin zufrieden! 
das einzige was mich stört: ich muss aufstehen um an den kühlschrank zu kommen


----------



## abnorm (11. Dezember 2012)

@ G-Spot
Es gibt wohl Dosen kühler ala  Vacu Vin 2er Set Kühlmanschette Dose in silber | gnstig bei Rakuten.de.

Damit brauchste zum Einführen nich mehr vom couchmaster aufzustehen   Hab mir so ein Teil gleichmal bestellt...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Dezember 2012)

Besser noch ist ein Mini Kühlschrank.


----------



## abnorm (14. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt sollte doch noch in die Kissen passen...


----------



## Lexx (14. Dezember 2012)

Bedienung vom Bett aus.. nennt man die nicht 
Krankenschwester, Hausfrau oder Bedienerin ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Dezember 2012)

Lexx schrieb:


> Bedienung vom Bett aus.. nennt man die nicht
> Krankenschwester, Hausfrau oder Bedienerin ?


 Du _Chauvi_...


----------



## abnorm (16. März 2013)

Valve bringt ja bald die steambox raus. Sollte ja dann auch der Bedienung vom Bett aus hilfreich sein... Weiß einer ob die auch Maus und Tas unterstützen?


----------



## Techki (16. März 2013)

Couchmaster - COUCHMASTER® Basic (ohne USB 3.0 Hub und Verlängerungskabel) 
Couchmaster - COUCHMASTER® Premium 

Sowas  
Ist aber relative Teuer


----------



## abnorm (28. April 2013)

soll demnächst noch eine neue version vom couchmaster rauskommen. jemand was genaueres von gehört?


----------

